

Ask HN: I'm visiting Silicon Valley. Where should I hang out, who should I meet? - diN0bot

i'm winding down work on my second startup on the east coast. i'm thinking of giving san francisco and silicon valley a try. i'll be out there for say 4 weeks very soon to see if i want to move there.&#60;p&#62;in cambridge i'm connected with various hacker spaces and technology activities, a great cooperative living space and excellent salamander wrestling, roller sports and climbing adventures.&#60;p&#62;i'd love to get started on similar connections out west:&#60;ul&#62;&#60;li&#62;co-working and co-living spaces (hippy and/or technology centric)&#60;/li&#62;&#60;li&#62;-&#62; is it ok to couch surf a few nights during my visit?&#60;/li&#62;
&#60;li&#62;technology hangouts, events, groups&#60;/li&#62;&#60;li&#62;interesting people and companies (yes i am looking for a job)&#60;/li&#62;&#60;li&#62;outdoor fun invitations, be it climbing, slacklining, kiting or getting around on a bike or blades&#60;/li&#62;&#60;/ul&#62;&#60;p&#62;
if you have any recommendations or connections please let me know. my email and resume are in my profile.&#60;p&#62;thanks hn!
======
ww520
Drive down Sand Hill road from Hwy 280 to Stanford; check out the VC buildings
along the way. Audit some classes in Stanford. Just walk in. The lecture halls
are huge and no one will notice. The etl.stanford.edu has guest speaker every
week.

------
mbrubeck
The Googleplex is fun to visit, if you know (or meet) someone who works there.

